# Avatar Question - ATTN MODS



## Angelsboi (Feb 28, 2002)

Who do i send my Avatar to?


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 28, 2002)

You don't send it to anyone: get back into your cp profile and you just upload it yourself.

Uhh, unless things have changed since I registered a month and a half ago, that is.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Feb 28, 2002)

Info for board functions can be found by clicking on the FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) button in the upper-right of the screen.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 28, 2002)

And questions like this one should be posted in the [meta] forum, please. I'll move it.


----------

